# Jazz Fusion



## neeko (Aug 20, 2009)

apart from loving good ol' irish tunes (which has been a one sided affair) i have recently fallen in love with jazz fusion. it is like elevator music done by people with talent! jesus christ on a popsicle stick is this shit good!


----------



## Pedal (May 9, 2010)

Look for some Jean-luc Ponty. A master of the violin.

Herbie Hancock is talented also. 



Makes me feel like doing lewd things.


----------



## ayron (Jun 8, 2010)

ok check out....

medeski martin and wood!!!!

stanton moore

the bad plus

esbjorn svensen trios album Leocycte

charlie hunter trio (more funky)

all are amazing


----------

